# CI Caraoke 656 TOW BAR



## RCRacer (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm considering putting a towbar on my 2011 Fiat CI Caraoke 656 Motor Home. I've taken it to a towbar centre and they seem to think that the metal box sections at the back are not load bearing. They reckon it may cost @ £1,500 to fit a tow bar???? Anyone any experience of this?


----------

